# Gas Prices



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just wondering if Minot is the only part of the state where gas has jumped 10 plus cents a gallon in the last day. Was this jump state wide or is due to the basketball tourney being in town?


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Dunno cus i dont live in Nodak but our Nuclear agreement with India may lower gas prices in the next years.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Gas jumped a dime a couple of days ago here in GF. $2.27


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Its 2.70$ down here in Nevada. It was up to 3.00$ plus a while back. This is getting crazy!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

went up in jamestown -$2:39


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Fargo most places went up 5-10 cents per gallon this week

spoiler92


----------



## bukn77 (Feb 18, 2006)

diesel fuel went up 15 cents over night here south of KC, MO


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

No idea, I don't pay for the gas in my car, that's what my parents are for! :roll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ranger_Compact said:


> No idea, I don't pay for the gas in my car, that's what my parents are for! :roll:


18 and still depending on mommy and daddy :eyeroll:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

PorkChop said:


> 18 and still depending on mommy and daddy :eyeroll:


I'll mooch off of them until I find a job, I'm really trying! I couldn't have a job in high school, because I was playing varsity hockey and soccer. But I am seriously trying to find one. And as soon as I do I move out, I am cutting myself off completely from them, that is financially. I do not want to end up like my sister at all-for the last SIX years, she has had everything completely paid for by my parents (rent, utilites, car payment, car insurance, groceries, gas, and entertainment). I want to be the exact opposite when I move out! Wish me luck, finding a job is hard work! Especially with no previous job references!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well its good to know you at least have a plan. Just remember when you get that job to send some $$$ thanks to the parents. BTW jobs like Walmart, KMart, Home of Eco, Gas Stations, McDonalds... may not be glamorous but they are a start. I started off making mattresses, then picked tobacco and potatoes, then a gun store and the owner also owned a donut/ice cream shop so I got sent there as well well people called in, then it was off to Subway, then to the USAF. I have also had part time jobs while I have been in. If its putting $$$ in your pockets you cares what anybody thinks! Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

Its $2.35 in Montevideo, MN, went up about 10 cents today


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

PorkChop, if all else fails, I wouldn't mind starting at a place like Jiffy Lube or something. I don't want to work at a fast food restaurant, but Labby's is hiring for servers, and I wouldn't mind working there. But if all else fails, and I can't find a decent job, I have my nurse aide certification. I can always fall back on working at a nursing home or hospital until I get things figured out. Anything to not be a burden on my parents like my sister.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well good luck. Like I said get something as a start and then keep trying for what you want.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Hey Pork!

Long time no talk to.

Gas went up from $2.32 to $2.49 today and some went down again to $2.46 by 1 PM. They are ALL just greedy [email protected]!

Hope all is well.

Bob


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

2.35 to 2.45 in the Cities now


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

$2.27-$2.29 in Grand Forks.....do we even know why it went up this time??? No hurricanes that I heard of :eyeroll:


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good morning to all,

Black Hills area is $2.29 to $2.26.

Funny thing the other day, I saw a lady talking on a cell phone while holding on to the nozzle while filling the tank. That could have an expensive tank on gas. People just don't read the warning signs.

See yeaw


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

The Norseman said:


> Funny thing the other day, I saw a lady talking on a cell phone while holding on to the nozzle while filling the tank. That could have an expensive tank on gas. People just don't read the warning signs.


I think that is just a myth that hasn't been put to rest...


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

It just went up to $2.19 for unleaded and 2.29 for super this is in Beaumont, TX


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

It is a myth...the cell phone thing. I had to do research on it for a graduate class. It's a myth.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Up again in Fargo. Now anywhere from $2.19-2.29/gallon

Spoiler92


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

we're in the $2.40s here in central IL.


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

No shortage but prices jumped from 2.04 to 2.14 last night it was 2.17. :sniper:


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

It's gone up about a dime here, too. Do you suppose the oil companies are getting ready for the "spring gouging" a little earlier this year?


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

gas is $2.37 per gallon in St.Cloud, MN this morning. Hope it goes down a bit this next coupel of days as I am looking forward to getting up there to shoot a few geese in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

82.7 cents a liter up here on PEI canada.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Jst went up ANOTHER dime today to$2.56.....


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

up to $2.36 some places in Fargo Moorhead


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

$2.49 here


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Did Osama Bin Laden just sneeze or what?!? 2.39 in VC since Sunday.

R_C - Seven days, not bad kid! Do we get a "Hello Again Nodak Outdoors" post this time!?  Kidding. I don't think I could make it a day without logging in, no matter how irked I get.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

$2.29 in Fargo this AM up a dime from yesterday. Glad I filled yesterday :lol:

Bob


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

2.49 here in my part of PA


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

2.45 here in wisconsin


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

njsimonson said:


> Did Osama Bin Laden just sneeze or what?!? 2.39 in VC since Sunday.
> 
> R_C - Seven days, not bad kid! Do we get a "Hello Again Nodak Outdoors" post this time!?  Kidding. I don't think I could make it a day without logging in, no matter how irked I get.


 hey the winter show started yesterday? Maybe just maybe thats why the prices went up. :beer:


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

if you guys watch the unleaded gas futures it gives some insight to what prices are going to do. Also the oil futures. Kind of fun to watch and fill the tank accordingly because price corrilates directly with the futures price.

Something to look at if you are bored at work.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

this summer when it gets to be 3.00$ a gallon we'll think 2.35 is cheap :lol:


----------



## boxcar (Oct 16, 2005)

yep, that's what they want us to think. They're not dumb, just greedy.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

seriously, there is only so much money a person can use


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

:bowdown: :burns: oke:

:sniper: OPEC


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

2.25-2.29 in the southern part of the State. Not good news -they are forecasting a worse storm season this year-maybe Katrina and Rita were not the "big" ones yet.. Am buying an auxillary tank for the truck this week.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

High demand and government rules mean they'll stay up

(CNN) -- Prices jumped nearly 11 cents over the past two weeks to $2.35 for a gallon of regular-grade gasoline, even though the price of crude oil dropped, a national survey said Sunday.

The hike obliterates the 9-cent drop that had begun January 20, said Trilby Lundberg, publisher of the Lundberg Survey.

"Those five weeks of declines were due largely to our being at the bottom of our gasoline-demand curve," she said.

The price rise came even as the cost of a barrel of crude fell from $62.91 on February 24 to $59.96 last Friday -- a 7-cent-per-gallon drop.

Lundberg said an expected increased demand for gasoline in the spring and new government gasoline formulation requirements conspired to drive up prices at the pump.

Prices are not likely to fall any time soon, she said.

"With our demand building and those new recipe requirements coming into effect, gas prices will most likely surge much higher," she predicted.

"Some of those regulations are seasonal in nature; they become more severe and more expensive as the weather gets warmer."

Prices in Newark, New Jersey, were the lowest, at $2.15 for a gallon of self-serve regular; they were highest in Honolulu, Hawaii, at $2.63 per gallon, she said.

The survey was carried out March 10. The previous survey was carried out February 24.

The following are some other cities' prices for a gallon of self-serve regular gasoline:

•Charleston, South Carolina: $2.19

•Salt Lake City, Utah: $2.25

•Dallas, Texas: $2.28

•Atlanta, Georgia: $2.29

•Philadelphia, Pennsylvania: $2.32

•Las Vegas, Nevada: $2.38

•Cleveland, Ohio: $2.39

•Los Angeles, California: $2.55 
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Looks like the Oil Goliaths are starting a bit earlier this year at gouging the American consumer. They're doing a good job at "desensitizing" the American public into getting used to $2.00+/gallon gas.

What a national disgrace....

Ryan


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

$2.29-2.39 here in Fargo now!


----------

